# un curso de italiano en español



## lilumultiamore

Hola soy mexicana pero vivo en los estados unidos. Me gustaria mucho aprender a hablar en Italiano pero me di cuenta que los cursos que compre aqui en los estados unidos son para ingles a italiano y creeo que solo estoy perdiendo el tiempo, el Italiano es muy parecido al espanol, creen que me ayudaria mas ir a mexico y comprar un curso en espanol a italiano? y si asi es, alguien sabe de uno bueno en particular? Muchas gracias espero que alguien me ayude. Nunca e usado algo como esto... Lilu.


----------



## sabrinita85

A ver... ¿has probado ya a ir a unos grandes almacenes? Ahí venden de todo... igual lo encuentras.
Luego, si no lo vas a encontrar, pues ve a Méjico... a lo mejor lo tienen.
Desafortunadamente no conozco ningún curso de italiano, pero puedes mirar aquí:
http://www.dienneti.it/risorse/italiano/stranieri.htm
Es una web donde hay varios recursos para aprender italiano. Espero que te ayude.
En todo caso, en cuanto vaya al centro de Roma, puedo ver en alguna librería internacional donde hay varios cursos de italiano para extranjeros. Me apunto unos cuantos títulos y te los voy a escribir, ¿vale?


----------



## norma 126

lilumultiamore said:


> Hola soy mexicana pero vivo en los estados unidos. Me gustaria mucho aprender a hablar en Italiano pero me di cuenta que los cursos que compre aqui en los estados unidos son para ingles a italiano y creeo que solo estoy perdiendo el tiempo, el Italiano es muy parecido al espanol, creen que me ayudaria mas ir a mexico y comprar un curso en espanol a italiano? y si asi es, alguien sabe de uno bueno en particular? Muchas gracias espero que alguien me ayude. Nunca e usado algo como esto... Lilu.


 
Te puedo dar una página donde esta lo principal de la gramática de la lengua italiana .http://www.gramitalia.com.ar/articulo.htm


----------



## Nate in California

Lilu, después de haber hablado contigo me dí cuenta de otra cosa. La Universidad Autonoma de Baja California (en Tijuana) ofrece cursos de italiano. El director della facultád se llama Francesco y viene de Perugia.


----------



## Learning

Aquí hay otro curso de italiano:
http://www.aulafacil.com/Italiano/Cursoital.htm
Que lo disfrutes!


----------



## lilumultiamore

Muchas Gracias a Todos!  
buscare cursos la proxima vez que valla a Mexico y aunque tomar clases en la Universidad de baja california seria lo maximo, mi trabajo no me permite suficiente tiempo para tomar clases alla. Pero ire a las paginas que me diero Mille Grazzie! a todos


----------



## lilumultiamore

_Bueno ya vi todas las paginas que me mandaron y laverdad que me gusto mucho la que me mando "learning" pero muchas gracias una vez mas. Esto fue una buena idea.  El averles preguntado a todos ustedes espero algun dia escribirles en Italiano (I hope)_


----------



## claudine2006

lilumultiamore said:


> _Bueno, ya vi todas las páginas que me mandaron y la verdad es que me gustó mucho la que me mandó "learning", pero muchas gracias una vez más. Eso fue una buena idea, el haberles preguntado a todos ustedes; espero algún día escribirles en italiano (I hope)_[/quote]


----------



## claudine2006

lilumultiamore said:


> Hola soy mexicana pero vivo en los Estados Unidos. Me gustaría mucho aprender a hablar en Italiano pero me di cuenta de que los cursos que compré aquí en los Estados Unidos son de inglés a italiano y creo que solo estoy perdiendo el tiempo, el Italiano es muy parecido al español, ¿creen que me ayudaría más ir a México y comprar un curso de italiano escrito en español? y si así es, ¿alguien sabe de uno bueno en particular? Muchas gracias espero que alguien me ayude. Nunca he usado algo como esto... Lilu.


Me imagino que no tendrá un teclado que te permita poner tildes. Te he corregido para que los que aprenden español.


----------



## sabrinita85

Bueno, ya que estamos...


lilumultiamore said:


> _Bueno, ya vi todas las __páginas __que me mandaron y la verdad es que me gustó mucho la que me mandó "learning" pero muchas gracias una vez más. Eso fue una buena idea, el haberles preguntado a todos ustedes; espero algún día escribirles en italiano (I hope)_


----------



## juanamolina

gracias por la data publicada, de italiano nada y estoy viajando a Roma el 25/setiembre/06, voy x trabajo y estaré 6 semanas (espero pueda quedarme mas tiempo). en estos dias trataré de hacer inmersion con el idioma.  que podrían aconsejarme/sugerir durante mi estadia allí? por ejemplo: donde y como comer economico, transportes, donde estar atento a inseguridad y todo lo que se pueda ocurrir.  
gracias, saludos, juan andres.


----------



## sabrinita85

Hola Juan, siento decirte que este es un foro de idiomas, y además que comentarios lingüísticos, no podemos darte  
En todo caso, puedes contactar privatamente a alguien de este foro para que te ayude


----------



## juanamolina

Gracias Sabrinita, por favor, acepta y acepte el foro mis disculpas. 
Y expreso nuevamente mi agradecimiento por las direcciones de los cursos de italiano. 
esperaré algún comentario por fuera del foro.
gracias,
saludos
juan andres


----------



## Span_glish

Afortunadamente encontré este hilo inmediatamente con información muy valiosa.  Yo también estoy interesada en aprender italiano. 
Sin embargo, tengo una duda, dentro del foro de italiano no veo una sección de:  Recursos o Resources, como en los otros foros para otros idiomas.  ¿Alguna razón en particular?


----------



## Jana337

Mira aquí! 

Pero no hay enlaces espaňoles. 

Jana


----------

